# D5 Double wind 9 turn problem



## xxx-s_t-maxx (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a D5 Double winde 9 turn problem in my xxx-s. Iv had it for a while, now it does not run. 

Would new brushes  fix the problem?


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

It most likely needs the com cut and new brushes.


----------

